# Problema con TRIAC MAC12



## KiQe (Jun 23, 2012)

hola compañeros, a decir verdad es la primera ves que publico algo en este foro, pero me han sido de ayuda incontables veces.
Esta vez em encuntro en un problema y no en cuentro la solucion en los foros, espero me puedan ayudar.
El proyecto en el que estoy trabajando es un recirculador alcanza tempreaturas de -15°C utilizando un sistema de enfriamineto igual al de culaquier refrigerador que tenemos en casa.
La lectura de la temperatura ya lo resolvi, el problema a qui es controlar el compresor
Encenderlo si esta muy caliente el liquido, y apagarlo cuando a llegado a la temperatura.
Estoy utilizando un MOC3011, un MAC12 y unos capacitores, el circuito de alta inductancia en el datasheet del MOC3011.
Probe el circuito con una lampara y todo anda muy bien. pero al conectar el compresor, simplemente se va el TRIAC sera que el compresor consume mas de 12 A??? llevo como 5 TRIAC´s y a la verdad ya no quiero quemar mas.

Gracias por sus respuestas

PD: No adjunto los diagramas porque son demasiado conocidos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2012)

El consumo depende del tipo de compresor y al momento del arranque puede llegar a ser de unas 7 veces el consumo nominal.

¿ Cual es el consumo nominal del compresor ?

Sería mas practico un relee electromecánico (Contactor).


----------



## Scooter (Jun 23, 2012)

Seguramente necesitarás un triac mucho mas grande.


----------



## KiQe (Jun 23, 2012)

si fogonazo probe con un rele de 5 VCD pero, por alguna razon la lectura de la temperatura se volvia loca, por eso tome la descision de utilizar un MOC.

El compresor, no lo habia visto bien, esperaba una tabla de datos como la de un motor, pero no la trae solo menciona que es de 120 VCA a 60/50 hz a un HP!!!,

y si.. despues de observar ese dato necesito un TRIAC bastante mas grande. De que capacidad me recominedan?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2012)

hola, estas MUY MAL .
no uses triac para eso .

usa un rele, son muy comunes y tenes resuelto el opto y el triac (aislacion y control) .

usa un rele , no des vueltas, no compliques lo simple.

y si no encontras info de el motor medilo, con una pinza amperiometrica o con un shunt, si no tenes me decis y te digo como hacerlo super simple.

y lo de el rele, no se que te paso , por que no detallas un poco mas la falla con el rele ?? 
por que no haces algo simple:
pone al placa a funcionar, y al lado de la misma , donde deberia de estar el rele pone un interruptor manual.
y accionalo .
y fijate que onda la placa.
un rele es eso , un simple interruptor.


mira, te voy a contar algo acerca de los triacs:
si no disparan bien, por lo que sea , pues no disparan bien, sea falla de tu circuito de disparo o por algun sobre consumo  de el motor, pero la cosa es que se da un lindo efecto avalancha:
tu triac no disparo bien, >>>> quizas solo le llegue un semiciclo a la carga.
pero la carga es un motor !!!!!!! el cual al no recibir la potencia necesaria (y encima solo un semiciclo) no arranca generando un sobreconsumo >>>> ergo el triac se banaca ese sobreconsumo y como decia olmedo:

"el negro no puede " !!!! 

ahi va un relay como te dijo fogonazo, con un fusible adecuiado.

PRIMERO  conoce a tu amigo (el motor) , un rato encendiendo y apagando y midiendo consumo real y asi lo conoceras y sabras con quien te estas metiendo .


----------



## KiQe (Jun 23, 2012)

te refieres a un relevador de estado solido? o un electromecanico?



ok ya entendi muchas gracias  fernandob.

Lo qu eme sucedio con el contactor,  fue que al accionarlo las lecturas del sensor (estoy utilizando un LM335 en su configuracion "ajustable", viene el el datasheet del mismo) empezaban a variar, po ejemplo:

marcaba mi LCD -6°c, encendia el compresor y empezaba a subir la temperatura de formacontnua hasta llegar a los 2 o 3 °C, lo cual no era vedad, lo pude comprobar con un termometro de mercurio.

Imagine que esta variacion de la señal se debia algun tipo de ruido causado por el rele electromecanico, ya em e enfrentado a este problema antes y lo solucione con un tria.

Bueno despues de apagar el compresor, desconectarlo, la temperatura empezaba a bajar de forma gradual hasta los -6° o un poco menos, imagino que la temperatura que alcanzaba el liquido.

Entonces el control se hacia imposible obviamente.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2012)

pero ese ruido (medicion erronea) lo hacia solo un momento ??
o se mantenia en el tiempo ?? 

que raro .....

el rele electromecanico o el contactor No generan ruido mas que en el instante de accionamiento .
(que yo sepa)


----------



## KiQe (Jun 23, 2012)

si, tambien a mi me extraño, porque la "variacion era continua todo el tiempo que estuviera accionado el rele hacia eso, volvi a montar el rele y volvio a hacer lo mimo , pero.... no tengo osciloscopio pero el voltaje del sensor no varia, segun el multimetro,pero a la entrada del PIC si entonces llego a la conclusion de que LM324 por alguna extraña razon le afecta.

Ese opam lo puse cuando diseñe la tarjeta poruqe pensaba utilizar el LM35 pero preferi no meterme en mas problemas, por las temperatura bajo cero, asi que opte por el LM335 y pues son muy diferentes entonces el opam que puse solo lo tengo como seguidor de voltaje, muy confiables pero para esta ocasion al parecer no, me lo voy a saltar y en un ratito le digo que tal.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2012)

yo cuando tengo problemas "retrocedo" y voy paso a paso.
por eso te digo:
sacas el rele, pones a trabajar al compresor y ves que pasa.
luego pones el rele pero que prenda solo una lamapara o nada, que solo accione lso contactos y el compresor lo activas ahi allado con una tecla al lado de el rele.

SIEMPRE un o termina descubriendo el problema.
y eso.......eso siq ue vale, por que te sirve /queda para siempre.


hasta, ante la duda, proba de usar un rele pero fuera de la placa a ver que pasa.
si estas haciendo pasar la corriente de el compresor por la placa y eso afecta.

pd. yo tampoco tengo osciloscopio, siempre hice pruebas de descarte y siempre (mentira..casi) encontre el problema)


----------



## J2C (Jun 23, 2012)

*Ruido en la alimentación de +5V y en el PIC* !!!!!!


La forma de solucionarlo es que el Rele sea de más tensión (por ej. 12V) y que se alimente desde antes del Regulador de +5V con un transistor adecuado.

Asi es como los usan en los equipos de Aire Acondicionado Split. 


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## fernandob (Jun 23, 2012)

si, ademas yo he realizado muchas veces pequeños circuitos electronicos para tableros de bombas de agua, con contactores que manejan bombas trifasicas , y los pongo en la caja donde esta todo el lio.
y nunca tuve un problema.

por que no pones el esquema, si la fuente, nohace falta mucho detale de la electronica de control (pic y display ) , pero si la fuente y la etapa de salida .


----------



## KiQe (Jun 23, 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes e ideas, ya quedo funcionando 

Al final utilize un relevador de 5VCD, y elimine el opam que antes mencione, la señal sigue variando un +- 0.5 
grados, bastante aceptable. y el "ruido" parece haber desaparecido esta semana lo dejare funcionando, espero que todo vaya bien.

muchas gracias a todos



para mi fuente, estoy utilizando un puente de diodos----> capacitor de 470 uF ----> regulador ----> capacitor ceramico.

Deja armo el esquematico, una mala costumbre que tengo que tengo que corregir, nunca hago diagramas semanticos.

el capacitor es un 104 mmm 0.1 uF


----------



## KiQe (Jun 26, 2012)

Despues deque la maquina funciono todo el fin de semana, el problema siguio.

Al activarse el rele, despues de un rato el regulador se calentaba demasiado, lo que me lleva a pensar que el voltaje de salido de el LM7805 disminuia por lo tanto mi voltaje de referencia del ADC del pic tambien entonces un 1 en el ADC  ya no valia 4.8 mv si no un poco menos, y como el voltaje de salida del sensor no cambiaba pues mi temperatura "variaba".

Asi que en otra tarjeta mounte una fuente de 5V, hecha por un puente de diosdo, capacitor y regulador exclusivamente para el rele, demaciado teatro para un solo rele pero ahora si anda bastante bien el control.

¿poque me mandaba a una especie de corto circuito el rele?
¿la resistencia de la bobina es demaciado pequela y demanda demasiada corriente?
¿como puedo solucionarlo, para no tener que hacer otra fuente?


----------



## J2C (Jun 26, 2012)

KiQe

Lo que ha ocurrido es posible que sea por exceso de consumo para tu 7805 y este tiene una protección interna que actua bajando la tensión de salida.


Una forma de solucionarlo, seria tomar desde la entrada al 7805 la tensión a aplicar al relé, también podrías colocarle una resistencia serie desde ese punto para seguir teniendo los 5 V sobre el relé. Para calcularla deberás conocer la corriente que absorbe el relé desde +5V y cual es la diferencia de tensión entre la entrada y salida del 7805.


Si no entiendes lo que quiero decirte, volve a preguntar con tu duda mas específica.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## KiQe (Jun 26, 2012)

La diferencia, no la he medido pero a de andar por los 7v, meti un tranformador de 6 vca anda entregando  los 9 y el puente de diodos lo sube como a 11 o 12. aprox.

Ok, si si entendi J2C muchas gracias, nunca se me pudo haber ocurrido. Con respecto a la corriente del rele checare la datasheet y lo pondre la resistencia.

gracias


----------



## J2C (Jun 26, 2012)

KiQe

Durante el verano de mi país me traen plaquetas de los Aire Acondicionado Split (para repararlas) y utilizan algo parecido al sistema que te dije:
Transformador, rectificación, extracción para detectar el cruze por cero, diodo serie separador, filtrado donde obtienen unos 18 a 24V, luego usan un 7812 con el que alimentan los relés y finalmente un 7805 para alimentar toda la lógica incluyendo el µControlador.


Dado que tu tendrás unos 11 a 12V puedes usar un relé de 12V o colocarle una resistencia serie al que posees. En teoria la resistencia serie deberia ser similar al valor de la resistencia de la bobina del rele o poco menor.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## KiQe (Jun 26, 2012)

okj JanKa, el proximo proyecto que necesite al parecido, utilizare tu consejo muchas gracias, por ahora este equipo ya se fue de mis manos pero el proximo ira mejor muhcas muchas gracias


----------

